# Any Canadians? I Have a question regarding York University



## Bahal (Dec 28, 2013)

York University Faculty of fine arts has 3 undergraduate programs, BFA in Production, BFA in Screenwriting and BA in Cinema and Media Studies. My problem is that I'm interested in going to BFA in Screenwriting the most but its a highly competitive program as I hear and I don't think my portfolio and marks are good enough to apply for it. My question is that if I get into the BA in Cinema and Media Studies will I be able to use the same credits to get into a BFA program after one year when I have completed my portfolio and am more confident? Because I see some of the courses are the same between all the 3 programs.


----------

